# Vermont cozy deck



## Hemlockpoint (Nov 15, 2012)

We just built this deck. The firepit is built in. What a great place to watch the sunset.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone else see some issues with a deck built like that?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

No railing or a surround around the fire pit to catch any ambers…


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Wouldn't water tend to flow towards the house with 
it stepping down towards it. :Shrugs:

Looks good!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Restoration expert. Hmm
I'm seeing 5 mistakes.


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Restoration expert. Hmm
> I'm seeing 5 mistakes.


What are they?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Joe:
Maybe time to post some of your projects for us to critique them


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Good idea Creeper.
I already have a few in the in the picture area that were posted long ago.
I'll see if I can find the disk there on and repost.

Riser height.
Looks like 2X's in contact with the grade. 2x's are not direct contact rated.
Decks so low there's not going to be any air flow to dry out the bottom side.
Decks installed to close to the siding.
Decks even with the threshold so water may get in under it.
Sidings closer then 6" to the deck so splash back is going to cause staining and premature rot.


----------

